# NGD..Sorta..Gibson Flying V project ....DONE.



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OK.well,I had a thread in the build section..but been it's finished..i've decided on a NGD kinda thread.. Final Product is finished in a nice surf green nitro finish, Black knobs instead of the vintage style ones..AND...to make it pure 80's Rock N Roll...new set of EMG James Hetfield Active pups..and got to say i'm quite impress with the tone..


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Beautiful build Alain!

I don't think that I've seen that colour on a Vee before, looks great.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Beautiful build Alain!
> 
> I don't think that I've seen that colour on a Vee before, looks great.


Thanks man...that was my goal...do something a little more out of the ordinary..


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

al3d said:


> Thanks man...that was my goal...do something a little more out of the ordinary..


Out of the park! That looks rad!


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Very nice, is the back of the neck also blue?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Fabulous job on that one


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Jimmy_D said:


> Very nice, is the back of the neck also blue?


Yes...full body paint Jimmy..and it's not blue..it's surf green..


----------



## Fiveway (Mar 21, 2010)

Love it! Great build and some great choices.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

That's just plain sick! A wonderful job Alain with my all time favourite colour. Surf Green is da bomb.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

i'm actually trying to find a beater explorer for the same style of transformation...


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2013)

That turned out fantastic. Nice job!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Yep, I'm with everyone here, this is some serious work!
I'm not a Vee fan, but surf green add a special touch, I like that!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

nice! 67890


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

al3d said:


> i'm actually trying to find a beater explorer for the same style of transformation...


Where do I sign?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Very nice work Alain.

Those EMGs seem to have exposed adjustment screws. Are they active?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Very nice work Alain.
> 
> Those EMGs seem to have exposed adjustment screws. Are they active?


Yep they are..Hetfield did'nt want the old pastic covers..wanted more of a traditional look to them.


----------



## KHaigB (Oct 31, 2020)

WOAH


----------



## Alistair6 (Jul 9, 2007)

Sweet. I recently got my hands on an 85 v that needs sone wood work (plugging a kahler route) and then I think I’m going to finish in a sparkle colour. Haven’t decided on pickups yet but the emgs might be an option. Great build


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

KHaigB said:


> WOAH





Alistair6 said:


> Sweet. I recently got my hands on an 85 v that needs sone wood work (plugging a kahler route) and then I think I’m going to finish in a sparkle colour. Haven’t decided on pickups yet but the emgs might be an option. Great build


Not sure how to break this to you gently...but Alain won't be responding.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

Very nice in that color.


----------



## Tigger25 (Jun 10, 2021)

Man that is nice!


----------



## Mr Boggie (Dec 4, 2012)

Love it - keep up the good work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Holy necro-thread action Batman!!


----------



## ping-ping (Jul 30, 2021)

al3d said:


> OK.well,I had a thread in the build section..but been it's finished..i've decided on a NGD kinda thread.. Final Product is finished in a nice surf green nitro finish, Black knobs instead of the vintage style ones..AND...to make it pure 80's Rock N Roll...new set of EMG James Hetfield Active pups..and got to say i'm quite impress with the tone..


Ha-Cha! great job. I never , but your right the color does work wonderfully.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

This guitar is for sale right now in the emporium here.


----------

